# LF: Discus breeders on Vancouver Island



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm looking for contacts for discus breeders on Vancouver Island. I will be setting up a 90 as a discus tank in the upcoming months and will be down Island to Victoria possiblly twice in the next 3+ weeks to hopefully scout out fish.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

March Mad Sale for Top Quality Discus!!! Outside Comox Valley, Comox Valley


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

or you can also contact Rick at Canadian Discus Farm and he can easily ship you some to Victoria.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for going with Rick to send you some discus. He gets beautiful discus.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

+2 For Rick


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

peppy2013 said:


> March Mad Sale for Top Quality Discus!!! Outside Comox Valley, Comox Valley


I know this guy, he should live in the island. Rick or this Guy both are good choice, good luck!

BCA IS *EVERY MEMBER* 'S TREASURE!


----------



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

peppy2013 said:


> March Mad Sale for Top Quality Discus!!! Outside Comox Valley, Comox Valley


thanks, I've seen this ad before. Going to see if I can check them out when I'm down there.


----------



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

charles said:


> or you can also contact Rick at Canadian Discus Farm and he can easily ship you some to Victoria.


Yes, I know Rick, I currently have a bunch of his african cichlids that I had flown over (I'm in the Comox Valley) a month or so back. I'm just thinking that I'll be in Victoria and it would be a great opportunity to actually see the fish and see what's on the Island. I've tried before to split shipping with someone and can never seen to get any interest up here.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

I'm breeding discus at the moment in Victoria, I have some juvies but they are too small to sell yet.
But if you would like to come and see my fish you are more than welcome, I like showing them off  Send me a pm.
By the way, I have bought a tonne of fish from Rick and they are always top notch.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

chiroken said:


> Yes, I know Rick, I currently have a bunch of his african cichlids that I had flown over (I'm in the Comox Valley) a month or so back. I'm just thinking that I'll be in Victoria and it would be a great opportunity to actually see the fish and see what's on the Island. I've tried before to split shipping with someone and can never seen to get any interest up here.


Id be interested in splitting shipping in the future depending where its from lol not that im picky. Im in Comox


----------



## Cichlidiot (Dec 14, 2010)

There is a guy in Victoria, his name is Duncan Watts. He has a lot of Discus, I'm not sure of his reputation, He used to own Aquatech in Nanaimo before Denise bought it and changed it to Mid Island. I think he has reasonable prices and quality Discus. I think he is advertising on Used Nanaimo, He is deaf, so a little hard to communicate with. Hope this helps Ken.
(It's Laine) You probably don't know my user name on this forum,lol.


----------



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

Cichlidiot said:


> There is a guy in Victoria, his name is Duncan Watts. He has a lot of Discus, I'm not sure of his reputation, He used to own Aquatech in Nanaimo before Denise bought it and changed it to Mid Island. I think he has reasonable prices and quality Discus. I think he is advertising on Used Nanaimo, He is deaf, so a little hard to communicate with. Hope this helps Ken.
> (It's Laine) You probably don't know my user name on this forum,lol.


Thanks Laine, I've heard his name before and think I tried to get in touch with him awhile back. Will look into it.


----------

